
1 in 20 deaths globally are a result of alcohol use - LinuxBender
https://lite.cnn.io/en/article/h_649cf72203001a944835af29bf5a168f
======
throwaway5250
This seems to miss that a lot of alcohol use is a symptom of something else,
rather than being a primary problem.

